# Diesel oil in a gas engine



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

I now have 4.5qts of 5w-40 Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck in my 2.0T because I mistook it for the M1 Turbo Diesel oil in the printout of the 502.00 specs.

What could possibly go wrong with the engine?

Yes, I am aware that the warranty is a concern because I am at 40K. Other than that, is there something about the TDT formulation that could lead to harm - mechanically?

In 5k I plan to take it to the dealer for my prepaid oil change. I use a 5k oci due to being chipped and that my typical usage is short trips under 5 miles.

I appreciate any insight anyone might offer.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

No one can say for certain but probably there will be no issues as long as you switch back to the proper oil. The additive package in the Diesel oil is not the proper one for your application.


----------



## tnt1 (Aug 28, 2010)

While it does not have the VW ceritfications it is SM rated and OK for gas engines. If you are burning oil it might be an issue for the cat but other than that should be ok for your use.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing will go wrong. It's a good oil and most likely will do better than M1 0w40 would in your application. Also we do a have a UOA of this oil used in a 2.0 FSI and it did about the same as other 502 oils in terms of shear, TBN retention, etc., with metal wear being much better (although we only have one UOA and it was mostly highway). It's combo of additives and thicker starting viscosity are positives for use in the fuel-diluting 2.0 FSI.

If you are worried about it for a gas engine, It's is a "mixed fleet" oil which is o.k. to use in gas engines: From Mobil, it's recommended for "High performance gasoline engines and mixed fleets"

http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENPVLMOMobil1_Turbo_Diesel_Truck_5W-40.aspx

It should be noted that Doug Hillary, who works with Mobil pretty closely in oil development (although in what capacity he has never said) runs this oil (it's Euro/Australian equivalent actually) instead of M1 0w40 in his boxster with excellent results as shown in UOAs.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I feel that the car runs well; and the information/opinions presented here lend support to my decision to run the M1 TDT for the full 5k cycle. At the end, I'll get a get a UOA and post it here.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

yowzaa said:


> Yes, I am aware that *the warranty is a concern because I am at 40K*. Other than that, is there something about the TDT formulation that could lead to harm - mechanically?
> 
> In 5k I plan to take it to the dealer for my prepaid oil change. *I use a 5k oci due to being chipped* and that my typical usage is short trips under 5 miles.


Seems like you have other reasons to be concerned about the warranty besides the oil type.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

tjl said:


> Seems like you have other reasons to be concerned about the warranty besides the oil type.


If you have anything to say about the question posited, please feel free to post it. If not, well have a happy life. :wave:


----------



## torques (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll agree that you should be fine. A lot of sportbike guys will use Rotella due to it being cheap and perfectly fine, even for wet clutches.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

TDT, Delvac-1, Rotella Synth are all better than most VW 502 oils, while still similar.

RTS has a similar additive pack to Syntec 5w-40, for instance. If you get real Delvac-1, that's an ester-based oil, buddy.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

AudiJunkie said:


> RTS has a similar additive pack to Syntec 5w-40, for instance. If you get real Delvac-1, that's an ester-based oil, buddy.


Technically, it's a Group IV/V combo basestock, so, it's a mix of PAO and ester stocks


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Of course. There is no such thing as a pure ester base.


----------

